# صنع سيارة ذات تحكم لاسلكي



## dellkarim (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم :77::77::77:
اسأل الله لنا و لكم العافية على كل هذا المجهود المقدم في هذا المنتدى المليء المعلومات الغالية 
هذه ستكون اول مشاركة لي و ليس الأخيرة ان شاء الله 
انا افكر لعمل مشروع و هو صنع سيارة صغيرة (لعبة) ذات تحكم لاسلكي تكون من صنعي انا( يعني ليس تركيب فقط)مع العلم ليس لدي اي تجربة في هذه الهواية 
ارجو منكم ان تساعدوني ببعض النصائح و الافكار او حتى بعض المواقع التي تكون متخصصة .
اسأل الله لي و لكم التوفيق 
وديا :75:


----------



## AHMED.FA (3 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله
كلنا معك أخي الكريم 
ونصيحتي لك الأولى والأخيرة 
أقرأ ثم أقرأ ثم أقرأ أولا فكلما قرأت كلما شعرت بأن الظلام يتبدد من حولك
قسم الموضوع إلى أجزاء وأدرس كل جزء على حده كمثال 
ألية الجر
ألية التوجيه 
ألية التحكم اللاسلكي 
والتصميم
توكل على الله وأبدأ فورا


----------



## dellkarim (4 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المرور 
اريد ان اعتمد على المحرك الكهربائي و لكن قرأت يوجد نوعين (بروشد و بروشلس)
في حالة استعملت المحرك بروشلس كيف اربطه


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهند إلكتروو (15 أبريل 2013)

تقدر أتشوف مواقع الكترونات مختصة


----------



## omar fakhani (20 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم اعتذر عن وضع صور لكنني ساساعدك قدر المستطاع 
كل ما تريد فعله الان هو ان تعرف قبل التصنيع ما هي اجزاء السيارة الاسلكية و هي :
1-الشاسي يعني القاعدة التي نضع عليها المحركات و القطع االالكترونية 
2-قاعدة المحركين الامامي و الخلفي 
3-المحركات 
4-القطع الميكانيكية 
5-القطع الالكترونية 
و ساشرح لك طريقة التصنيع البسيطة لكنني انصحك عندما تريد ان تصنع سيارة لاسلكية ان تشتري واحدة و تفككها و تحاول ان تقلد القطع التي فيها المهم ارسم الشاسي اي القاعدة على ورقة وممكن ان تاخذها من الاانترنت ثم ان تلصقها على لوح من البلاستيك او الالومنيوم لانه خفيف ثم تقصها ثم كبداية لك انزع القسم الخلفي من السيارة التي ستشتريها و ثبته على القاعدة التي انت صنعتها و ثم قم بنزع القسم الامامي من السيارة و ثم ثبته على القاعدة الخاصة بك و بعد ذلك انزع القطعة الالكترونية من السيارة و هي الريسيفير واحفظ جيدا الاسلاك الكهربائية ثم اوصلهم على المحركات و ثم اشتري قاعدة البطاريات من اي محل الكترونيات و ثبته على الشاسي و من بعد ذلك و من بعد التوصيلات الالكترونية الجيدة تصبح لديك سيارة خاصة بك و لكن عليك بعد ذلك ان تطور افكارك و تحاول ان تصمم و تصنع سيارة اهم مما صنعت و حاول دائما ان تبتكر و ليس ان تنقل اي فكرا و اتمنى ان تكون استفدت من موضوعي


----------

